# Have a BN20 Printer/Cutter, not sure how to use it to full potential



## Projec (Oct 7, 2011)

I recently purchased a BN20 printer/cutter. I have a little stand at the mall and sell decals and personalized items like tshirts and mugs. I also have a regular vinyl cutter which I use way more and is easy to load. 

I'm not sure how to use my BN20 to it's full potential. I use it occasionally for a full color decal or a photo for a tshirt. But, I find that it pulls in a lot of media just to be able to print and cut properly. It's also not easy to feed it small pieces that I have left over from other jobs. I only have the decal type media and the heat transfer media. Is there something more I should be doing with this thing? Like.. posters, static clings? I never had a printer/cutter before and don't know what's the best way to use it. Any advice on how you guys make a good profit with yours would help.


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

Since you are in a mall offer your printing services to the other businesses in the mall, full color window decals, or maybe keep a few pre-cut substraits for small display signs, or license plates. 3mm expanded PVC (aka Sintra) is a good choice for indoor signs and it's easy to cut, just need a straight edge and mat knife/box cutter. Name tags for all the mall employees, just buy nametag blanks and create a templete to cut out the print the exact size of the name tag.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm interested in the unit you got. How is it ? Work good. ? Can you give some feedback on it and its work ?
I'd like to get a wide format one but too much money right now. and feel that this one would be a good starting point with some money leftover for materials and extra inks. 

Thanks
Mark


----------



## cornpopps (Jan 8, 2010)

freebird1963 said:


> I'm interested in the unit you got. How is it ? Work good. ? Can you give some feedback on it and its work ?
> I'd like to get a wide format one but too much money right now. and feel that this one would be a good starting point with some money leftover for materials and extra inks.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Mark I was in the same boat as you, not alot of dough so I wanted to get into the BN20 to do decals and low run on dark garments ect and I liked the small footprint and mobility if needed. I ended up leasing the SP300i and found the payments on a 3yr lease were very affordable and gave me 30in wide and ability to add banners if I wanted to. Also if I need to move up to the 50in I have a new machine I can sell and upgrade. I lost the mobility on the BN20 and still think its a great machine, but am happy with my choice. See if a lease on the BN20 or bigger fits your business model. Sorry to hijack the post.


----------



## Projec (Oct 7, 2011)

freebird1963 said:


> I'm interested in the unit you got. How is it ? Work good. ? Can you give some feedback on it and its work ?
> I'd like to get a wide format one but too much money right now. and feel that this one would be a good starting point with some money leftover for materials and extra inks.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


I'm pretty new to this industry and this is my first printer/cutter. I can't compare to any other. I actually use my regular plotter way more than I use the bn20. So far, I'm not getting the bn20's worth... I don't have much comment about it yet until I learn more about it.


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

Have you picked up any more on the bn20?

Anyone else here have a bn20 if so how do you like it?


----------



## xcracer48 (Sep 11, 2011)

Projec said:


> I'm pretty new to this industry and this is my first printer/cutter. I can't compare to any other. I actually use my regular plotter way more than I use the bn20. So far, I'm not getting the bn20's worth... I don't have much comment about it yet until I learn more about it.


Projec, I'm new to this also. I bought a summa dc4sx printer/cutter and feel like I am wasting more material! It's been tricky figuring this thing out. Idk I have just had a bad day with it today! Plus like you said it's hard to figure out how to use left over material and stuff like that. I think I'm coming to the point to where I am going to sell it and get a printer and cutter combo


----------



## deertrackdesign (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a BN20 and love it. For the mall the only thing you are going to run into is thats its super slow


----------



## Carolyn1963 (May 9, 2017)

Bought this machine about a year ago. I love it and it has really grown my little business. However, I have had some frustration with a broken media clamp and tech support from my dealer. I was able to find media clamps and it now works great. I am able to do 4x8 signs by doing it in pieces and then laminating them with one big piece of laminate. You can't even tell that I do them this way. I would like to get a bigger one for banners though.


----------

